

New Lifehacker - jagira
http://lifehacker.com/

======
jameskilton
This new system is HORRIBLE. Completely unreadable and it doesn't even work
half the time! Not to mention unbelievably slow, when the server actually
responds.

~~~
Dylanlacey
While I don't disagree, please tell me you've expressed that to Gawker, in a
polite fashion?

Bitching here won't do anything, and it also not really a learning experience
for us:P Giving constructive criticism is good practice for not hiring people,
also:P

------
kalak451
I noticed they did this to Jalopnik the other day, makes it much more
difficult to browse the list of headlines. I very rarely want to read the
first story on the list, or each story for that matter. I use sites like
Jalopnik, LifeHacker, and even Hacker News as a stream of content during the
day (that doesn't care if I skip a day, unlike my RSS reader), I pull up the
page a few times a day, scan the headlines, and pick out 1 or 2 stories that
actually attract my interest. The new interface for Gawker sites actually
makes this process harder, not easier.

------
jasonkester
So the noticeable difference (having not paid attention to the layout of this
particular blog in the past) from other blogs is that the sidebar doesn't
scroll with the content.

That means that the big ad takes up about half the screen for me, and probably
about 100% of the screen on a netbook, meaning that whatever links are
supposed to be over there are permanently scrolled off the screen. I count 4
of them visible at my resolution, though the last one is cut off, implying
that there's more that I'm missing.

So if their goal was to keep that particular ad in front of me the whole time
I'm there, they've succeeded. But realistically they've simply removed the
rest of their site from the navigation, meaning that if I end up there my only
way to move on is via the back button.

I can't imagine that's what their goal was.

------
atgm
I like that they got rid of the giant submit box at the top that I always
mistook for a search box.

The new layout seems to be pretty efficient, too. The bar on the right
effectively acts as a RSS feed, letting you see stuff as it comes in and what
time older stuff came in.

If you switch to the headline view (I assume it will be the default view, once
the design's been up for a while and there's no need for the "Welcome to the
new design" bit), it's just like the older version. The font change takes some
getting used to, but I've always found serif fonts easier to read.

I'll use it for a bit before I make a decision, but for now, I like this.

I do wish the design were a bit wider, though. There's so much wasted space on
the sides.

------
SimonPStevens
It fails the basic test for me. It just shows a blank page with Javascript
disabled (NoScripts).

Navigation should never require Javascript. It should display content and
gracefully degrade. It doesn't even display a "please enable js" style
warning.

------
ax0n
Doesn't fail gracefully with javascript disabled. That's three strikes all at
once for me. Thankfully, they still have a full-content RSS feed if you dig
around deep enough for it. You can say RSS is dead, but I'll probably see your
proclamation via RSS. This solidifies LH as a site I will never intentionally
click through to.

------
cheald
I really dislike the Gawker makeover. Everything feels so disjointed, I don't
know where to look or what to read. Navigation is opaque and it's difficult to
separate layout from content.

------
deno
That looks like something designed for a tablet.

Actually it's my observation that any websites using (css:)fixed elements
feels weirdly unnatural on desktop.

------
scottbessler
Scrolling is glitchy on Chrome Win x64 10.0.648.18

------
citricsquid
As someone who browses from a _computer_ (shock horror!) this sucks.
Everything is so squashed.

~~~
jagira
Terrible readability!!!

------
clojurerocks
I see Gizmodo also changed. As such i will be removing Gizmodo off my daily
reading list.

------
samuel1604
I wonder if that's going to be a more secure system addressing the hack!

------
jagira
Focusing on tablets?

------
jagira
And it's the same for all Gawker media sites!!!

------
jarin
They had me at "keyboard shortcuts".

------
Zakuzaa
Broken on iPad.

